# If you like a good brain teaser....



## amw5g (Jan 8, 2002)

See if you can figure out what's wrong with this picture:
http://www.dtig.de/whatswrong/
You'll need to be able to view flash files.
Give it a good long review. And if you figure it out, please don't spoil for the rest of the class .

http://www.dtig.de/whatswrong/

-Andrew


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)




----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Yeah, what she said!!!:suprise: :suprise: :suprise: :suprise:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

That is funny, I have seen it before. Always freaky the first time you see it.


----------



## amw5g (Jan 8, 2002)

I think Nicko's sig pretty much sums it up.....
-Andrew


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I am now wearing my drink!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Excuse me while I go and change my pants


----------



## doug (Apr 19, 2002)

wow well that was different!!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm speechless...


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Ok now what am i missing...

Am i blind??

Help..
i'll try again..
Danielle


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Patience is a virtue!


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

OK Iam lost..

E-mail me with the answer

Danielle
We are all stunned at work here


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Duh... well turn on your speakers before you look at it.


----------

